# DND Accommodations in Montreal?



## AcornsRus (24 May 2005)

I'm looking to stay in Montreal for a conference and was hoping there are some DND accommodations I could find within the city.  Anyone able to give me some info?


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2005)

Try going to your OR and have them give you a list of Government "Approved" Hotels near where you are going.  I don't think there is much left of the Quarters in St Hubert.  St Jean is a bit too far out of town in all likelihood for your needs.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (24 May 2005)

Longue-Pointe Garrison is pretty much it in Montreal.  Not my first choice for accommodations, by any stretch.


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> Longue-Pointe Garrison is pretty much it in Montreal.   Not my first choice for accommodations, by any stretch.



Its not the greatest but i used it when i would go to montreal and it was free ( transit quarters ) ....can't beat that price  ;D


----------



## GrimRX (25 May 2005)

Would these accomidations be just for those there on military purposes only?  Or general useage for military members?


----------



## aesop081 (25 May 2005)

GrimRX said:
			
		

> Would these accomidations be just for those there on military purposes only?   Or general useage for military members?



I used it going to montreal on leave.  Got there at night, told the base duty NCO i was on leave..he gave me keys to a room and that was it.


----------



## kincanucks (25 May 2005)

If it is official DND business, the Maritime Plaza (115 per night) was nice and it is centrally located on Guy Street


----------



## bwatch (6 Sep 2012)

I might be going back to Montreal to be with my Regiment to take part in the Remembrance Day Parade (Sea of Red Hackles) and I was thinking about Longue-Pointe Garrison too for Accommodations. I am going alone anyway from Vancouver.


----------



## honestyrules (6 Sep 2012)

I haven't stayed on base in Longue-pointe. But I know they just definitely closed the kitchen on august 31st 2012!
Of course there is still a little cafeteria at Base HQ, plenty of restaurants in Mtl and a Timmies really close to the base, but just to let the OP know...

You can read the article on page 5, bottom right.
http://www.journalservir.com/ftp/journaux/VOL_19_NO_04_SERVIR_2012_08_29.pdf?time=1346925002


----------



## The_Dictat (6 Sep 2012)

As 31 august 2012, there is no longer accomodations and DND food services available in Longue-Pointe. You have to use commercial facilities.


----------

